# Scan in London



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

I now have to have a scan before flying out to Reprofit due to the mess my cycle is in. My local scan unit is booked solid until the day I fly. The only other local place want a written letter from Stepan with full instructions which he isn't being very helpful about even though he is insisting I have to have a scan.

So where can I go in London that won't want any communication with Reprofit and will just do the scan and give me the results?

Any recommendations gratefully received as Stepan is ignoring my request for the orgulatran to stop me ov'ing despite him being the one saying yesterday I needed to get it! He is now fixated on the scan next Friday  

Claire xx


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh Blueytoo sorry to hear that you are having scan stress! I went to the Birth Company on Harley St, they didn't care what the clinic said I just told them what I wanted and they did it and gave me a report. The first time I saw the Dr there and it cost £120 for follicle tracking an lining, the second time I saw a sonographer and it was £50 for both! 

Google them and you'll find their website easily.


bingbong x


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Bingbong - thank you! I was hoping you'd answer as I knew you'd been there but I remembered that you'd posted that there was an issue with different pricing being charged than on their website or something like that so I was worried they might be awkward about doing a scan. 

I will call tomorrow now and make the appointment, 3 hour round trip by train but at least it will be hassle free!

Thank you again  

Claire xx


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

They are no hassle at all, I've had no problems getting a scan at any time that I want one. The first time I was told it would be £180 cos I was new, but it was £120 when I got there and the second time it was cheaper than I'd been told. But they will just do what you ask them too and that's all you want   long round trip but as it is on Harley St you could always do a bit of shopping on Oxford Street while you are there  

Good luck  

bingbong x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I've used them too....they will do whatever you want and will even fax the results to Reprofit if you ask....

Suitcase
x


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

The Birth Company and The Foetal Medicine Centre are both in the same building at 137 Harley Street. 

Think the birth company are a wee bit cheaper. I found them brilliant. Really efficient and friendly and easy to get an appointment


----------



## Baby Blue (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi, I recently discovered that Lewisham Hospital do a pelvic scan for £100 and that they are open on Saturdays.

See their website for more information: http://www.lewisham.nhs.uk/privateultrasound.php

I didn't go there for my scan in the end and paid quite a bit more but it might be worth a try?

Hope this helps.

Baby Blue 

/links


----------

